# Looking For Pm1236 Dro Install Pictures



## JayBob (Feb 24, 2015)

I recently got a few good deals on some DRO components for my PM1236.  I had originally just planned on buying the Easson unit from Matt, but I saw a brand new (no box) Acu-rite VUE unit on ebay with a "Make offer" button and decided to try putting a $300 offer on it.

They accepted it.  I figured that I could probably just order the scales from Matt, but he informed me that they don't jive with the Acu-rite units.  ( I found out later that I probably could have just re-pinned the units from Matt, but I'm still not 100% sure on that one...)  The ebay seller also had a significant number of Acu-rite linear scales, so I made a couple offers on an 8" lightly used scale and a 36" new scale.  My $125 offer on the 8" was accepted, but my $200 offer on the 36" one wasn't.  We ended up settling on $250 for the 36" scale.

I received the head unit last week, and it indeed looks brand new.  The 8" scale came on Saturday and even though it's used, it still looks brand new as well.  The 36" scale should be arriving in the next couple days.  So far, I'm only into this setup for $675, which is more than I had intended to spend ($500 for the Easson from Matt), but I think I'll ultimately end up with a much higher quality unit and setup.

Anyway, I've said all of this to get to my main point of this thread....I remember reading, at some point, a thread where the OP went through his installation of a DRO on his lathe ( I thought it was a PM1236, but my searches haven't turned anything up).  I specifically remember his solution for being able to still use the lock screw underneath the cross slide scale, but replacing it with a small bolt and offsetting the installation of the scale to accommodate it.  Does anyone else remember it?  I'd appreciate any efforts to find the thread for me.

In addition to that, can you guys post some pics of your installations?  Specifically pics of the scale mounts.  I know there are Acu-rite mounting kits that would probably make it pretty simple, but I don't know which ones to get, or whether I should just try and make something...

Any help would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## JPower6210 (Feb 24, 2015)

Check Darkzero's post- here http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm1236.11475/  towards the bottom-

Great source of info!


----------



## JayBob (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been through that thread quite a bit, and it has helped some, but I'd really like some better pictures of the mounts/mounting points themselves, if possible.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 24, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## JayBob (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Will!  That's exactly the thread I was looking for.  I had thought for sure that it was a Precision Matthews lathe, which was skewing my search results.


----------

